# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  Mark One Rapid Prototyping

## Potential Customer

Are there any companies currently rapid prototyping with the Mark One? I am interested in potentially having a one-off print job done.

----------


## LambdaFF

I think you should contact your local reseller. Mine n France invited me to a demo. They should be able to do it for you or turn you to a customer.

----------


## curious aardvark

or look up mark one owners on 3d hubs - might be one in your area :-)

----------


## tho789

I am interested in potentially having a one-off print job done.

----------


## curious aardvark

see previous answers.

----------


## Shift Koncepts

I have a Mark one

----------

